# rear thru axle alignment issue



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

So when they build an aluminum rear swingarm on a FS mtn bike, how do they align the precision holes for the modern thru axles?

I ask because I have a brand new Devinci wirth 15mm thru axles fr and rear, and just discovered that the holes do not line up in the rear. The thru axle slide through and is aimed a couple mm off centre on the derailleur side.

Now I imagine this being aluminum there may be a technique to bend the left side to bring them into alignment? But they should have lined up perfectly from the factory, correct? Looking at my wife's new carbon specialized, the thru axle alignment is absolutely perfect.

I remember we had the old Campagnolo dropout alignment tools back when I was a wrench in the 80s - do they use something similar for thru axles? or did I get scrued by the MFR? grrr


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Does the axle thread in/tighten down and does the wheel sit straight in the frame? If so you just shake your head, put it together, and go ride.

The bike *should* come aligned from the dealer/manufacturer. "Aligned" means different things to different companies, though. If it goes together reasonably easily and rides straight, that's what matters. It sounds like yours might not pass that test, though.

-Walt


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

BCsaltchucker said:


> So when they build an aluminum rear swingarm on a FS mtn bike, how do they align the precision holes for the modern thru axles?
> 
> I ask because I have a brand new Devinci wirth 15mm thru axles fr and rear, and just discovered that the holes do not line up in the rear. The thru axle slide through and is aimed a couple mm off centre on the derailleur side.
> 
> ...


Personally, if I just paid$$ for a brand new frame, and it has that issue, I'd ask for a replacement.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

going into the LBS to investigate further today

The wheel goes in fine, I am sure it is aligned. Just the left thru axle guide aimed poorly at the other side. Would make it a bit to remove&replace the wheel trailside if I needed to.


----------



## armyofevilrobots (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a ghost cagua with the same problem. Had to push the wheel around a bit to align on the drive side. Broke the chainstay on that side. Mind you, I whip to that side too, and am a fairly big guy.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

If it's just the left side, you can just take a rat tail file and loosen it up a tiny bit. Most 12mm dropouts aren't even vaguely tight on the axle, you should be able to "aim" the threaded end several mm in every direction from the other side. 

That said, probably easiest to just return it for one that's right. 

-Walt


----------



## becik (May 5, 2008)

From a intense this would have not surprise me, I think every intense I've seen had "verry loose tolerence" regarding alignement,.
But from a Devinci this is surprising.
I'd check with your dealer. (LBS)


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

I was at the bike shop and they asked me about this with some low-end Treks. The TA was off about 10mm on those, totally crooked, it was ridiculous. At that point you have to worry about the longevity of the skewer. I think they must have sent them back


----------

